# spot the difference?



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

seen loads of names/terms for different patterns of coloureds such as tabiiano, sabiino, plash, paint, frame? what is the difference??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They are all different white patterns. Well except for Paint. Paint is a breed.

Tobiano - 










Splash - 









Sabino - 










Frame -


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Tobiano - Color generally remains on face (a true Tobiano will have an unmarked face), chest, and flank. The legs are usually white below the knee and white usually crosses the back between the withers and tail. A two-toned tail is common.

Frame - Color "frames" the horse's body, so white does not cross the back. Frame does not put white on legs, but likes to put a lot of white on the face. 

Splash - The horse quite literally looks like it was picked up and dipped in a large bucket of white paint. White patches start at legs and work their way up to the body. Face usually has bottom-heavy white markings.

Sabino - Causes roaning (not to be confused with the roan gene itself) and jagged edges on white patches. 


That's a pretty basic description of each, but you'll learn the differences in each from looking at pictures and seeing them yourself.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the last picture the frame 
love the coloring


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS! I have been trying to figure out the difference in the "paint" colors for like 3 weeks and never was really sure if i was looking at the right pictures etc. FINALLY i think i get it! the pictures are a great help, im a visual person and i kept saying to myself these last few weeks that i just need all the patterns standing next to each other!


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Also what about the ovaro?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Overo is a term that is a couple of different patterns. it basically means any pinto pattern that isn't tobiano.

Frame, splash, and sabino are all considered overo type patterns.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

NdAppy is the sabino in the picture also a roan?


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

now I know


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That one is sabino roan. There is true roan, sabino roan, and varnish roan.


----------

